# Bike Fit Help



## chipseal (Apr 30, 2009)

Dilemma. I've had a bike fit. I've fitted others. And for some reason, I continue to be in a constant quandary of what bike size is best for me. I need help!

Specifically, I am riding a bike that is too small. On two occasions, after two rides (one was the 206mi STP and the other a 43mi road race I finished in 1:56) I had knee pain due to tight medius i.e. hip. The only other time I had similar knee pain was when I worked for an active travel company. After miles and miles on Vermont hills, I was crying the pain was so bad. Then, I switched to a larger frame and in ONE day, the pain was gone and never came back...until I got back on my small frame.

Specs for the small frame: 5'2" to 5'5" - 45cm - top tube 52cm (standover 28.75")

Specs for the medium frame: m - 5'5" to 5'9" - 53cm - top tube 54.5cm (standover 31.4")

I'm 5'5" with a 30" inseam. I love to bike largely because it doesn't beat up on my body like running. Unless I'm ill fitted to my bike. Then, my neck, tailbone, knees, and hips start to sing a different song.

So, lastly, I'm looking at bikes. Specifically, the Orbea Diva. And here is where my quandary comes into play. Do I get the 49 or the 53?

Many thanks!


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

Sounds like the 53 would be your choice, but it could just be a difference in setup between the small and medium frames that you've ridden.

Edit: also, it may help to check out the post I just made here: http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=171094


----------



## hawker12 (Oct 19, 2003)

Maybe instead of looking at bikes that only come in small, medium and large...you should consider a standard frame that comes in more sizes? Color, style, brand, etc. are all fine....but FIT is everything. It even trumps price.

Good luck.


----------



## chipseal (Apr 30, 2009)

andrea...thanks for the link! and agreed that set up can seriously impact the ride of various sizes.

hawker. thank you. sorry to be vague. and agreed. FIT is everything which is why i'm so glad to get valuable input in this forum. the search and demoing continues!


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

My inseam is 29.5" and for me the 53cm would be too big. I am 5'4" and ride a 49cm bike. 

Is it possible there is something about this small bike other that seat tube length that is making you go haywire? Stem length? Saddle height? Pedal cleat placement? 

// I've test ridden the Orbea Diva and it is a great bike. :thumbsup:


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

Different strokes for different folks. I am 5' 4.5" with a 31" inseam and longish arms. I ride a 49cm with a 52cm TT and I use a short stem (80mm). My sister is just about an inch taller and rides a bike with a 54cm TT.

I'm not convinced the bike size was the problem as much as the fit. If you're spending money for a bike like the Diva the shop should be willing to do things like swap out stems, adjust your saddle position (height, fore/aft), etc. to figure out which size is really best (in all likelihood either could probably be made to fit, but you want the best fit).


----------



## hawker12 (Oct 19, 2003)

I've found that the Women's Section of the Ritchey site has a lot of good fit information and other stuff as well. http://www.ritcheylogic.com/womens.php


----------



## chipseal (Apr 30, 2009)

brilliant. this is all SOO helpful. and this again is why i love cyclists. 

fit fit fit. agreed. i'm not going to dish out on this bike without some serious demoing AND paying for a proper fit. 

andrea. i think you're prob right that my current smaller ride might need some serious adjustments. i have played with seat height, tilt, and position. i've also made adjustments to my cleats. the headset might just be too severe of a drop and is what is causing the hip problem. but it's just on my right side. so, that's the curious thing. and...i have to add that i am on the flexible side. so, it's frustrating. 

jorgy. i think that if i can find the right helpful folks (just moved so still sussing out a good LBS), i can switch out parts for the best fit.

hawker. thanks for the link!

THANKS ALL!!


----------



## indysteel (Jul 21, 2006)

I just spotted this thread while searching for something else. I'm curious as to whether the cranks are the same on both bikes. If the smaller framed has a triple, I'd venture a guess that you make a problem with the wider q factor. I, too, have had that problem with just my right knee when riding my triple. I purposely used a compact on my newest bike and have no knee pain associated with it.


----------

